# Looking to trade VC army



## Kham (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a VC army i am trying to get rid of. Had it for 2 years, never used it really. Models are all atleast undercoated, with 75% or more painted to a decent standard. Some broken arms, missing shields but nothing major. Im looking ideally to trade for another WFB army. HE, Skaven or 40k(open to most armies) would be great.

What i have going follows:-
Mounted Lord-Painted
Necromancer-Painted
Lord w/ Shield-Painted
Female Lord-Painted
Varghulf-Painted
5 Black Knights-Painted(missing 1 shield)
20 Grave Guard-Painted
90 Skeletons,(55 painted)
40 zombies-(20 painted)
Black Coach (unpainted, missing horses and other items)
VC Army book.

I'd like to stick to tradeing with UK based people only preferably, unless i can get a decent price for overseas shipping. If pictures are needed, please ask and i shall provide.

Thanks


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it just trade you are looking to do as soon I will be getting rid of my High Elves and starting an empire force.

Here's what I have
Mage
16 Spearmen (assembled apart from shields)
30 Archers (partially assembled, torso's on legs)
20 Seaguard
17 Sword Masters
10 Ellyrian Reavers
2 Repeater Bolt Throwers
5 Dragon Princes

I don't have pictures but if you are interested PM me for email then can send them that way.


----------

